# Some of my crypts



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

My little indoor set up, give to me the opportunity to take a close control of the critical parameters as ph and CE... don´t forgetting that with an artificial light are getting a more quality lighting with less heat than sunlight. And the hight humidity grade give it the possibility to send sumersed-type leaves. So the result is a healthy specimens.

C. crispatula var. balansae 'Red Lucanas'










C. albida 'Rot'










C. usteriana










C. coronata










yet adaptating C. nurii










C. aponogetifolia










C. affinis 'Sebas' the stirpe grows in South America for many years. May be the one of the first ones stirpes of affinis imported to this continent.










And my last flowering plant, C. pontederiifolia










Greets from Spain


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice! I especially like the moss covering the soil.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Xema, 

As always, exceptional work !


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful, vigorous rare/uncommon Cryptocoryne collection. Congratulations on growing usteriana and aponogetiifolia emersed! 

Carlos


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Great looking plant. Does the 'red lucanas' get real big?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Edge,

Red Lucanas is a variant what doesn´t grow so tall as regular balansae... I ussually get balansae specimens with 80/90cm long, but never got red lucanas over 60 cm long.

But don´t take as rigth my reply.... I am not a serius/real crypt collector


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice Xema. Can I ask from where you got your usteriana? Looks more like aponogetifolia to me. Certainly not like the usteriana I have growing emersed anyway. Did you get it from Roland? Either way, it's a beautiful plant.

Good luck with the nurii, I have a plant that is going on three years and it still seems like it is "adapting" to emersed culture!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Aaron,

I got my usteriana from GreenChapter... does any wrong ID?

Some more Crypts

C. crispatula var. balansae growing on live moss










C. crispatula var. balansae growing in coconut peat and sand mixture.










C. longicauda on half dead moss and top layer with live moss










C. spiralis var. spiralis growing on live moss










Greets from Spain


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Xema said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I got my usteriana from GreenChapter... does any wrong ID?


I thought so. I too got some of these "usteriana" from Roland and thought they were aponogetifolia. I asked Roland about it too and he said they look suspiciously like apono. Who knows though, until we see a flower.

Excellent work Xema, this thread inspired me to go clean out my "crypto-crypt".


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi there Xema

I am interested to know the substrate you used on your pontederiifolia, I have one growing emmersed but it is doing very poorly, any tips I can try to improve it? Thanks

Kind Regards
Cameron


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Aaron said:


> I thought so. I too got some of these "usteriana" from Roland and thought they were aponogetifolia. I asked Roland about it too and he said they look suspiciously like apono. Who knows though, until we see a flower.
> 
> Excellent work Xema, this thread inspired me to go clean out my "crypto-crypt".


Have aponogetifolia and usteriana in the same condition (I mean lighting condition) and I can tell you usteriana looks different to aponogetifolia... Last one is yet a young plant... but differents color in the petiole. Maybe in the next year we will see the real indentity.

Harry,

I have to kinds of pontederiifolia, one from my friend Antonio Trias, which in submerged culture grow so big, over 30 cm. This ones have a vigorous growth but little heigth. Other one got it from eBay sold as cordata var. cordata from a guy in england. This one is what you are seeing flowering in picture above. It´s a very big and vigorous plant... will tray to take a picture of both together. 
Any way, I am growing them in a mix soil with silica sand, coconut peat and akadama (33/33/33).

A week after the flower is totally disintegrated it´s sending another one.

Greets from Spain


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Xema!

I´ve got a C. usteriana, that looks totally different to yours. I got a emersed plant from Singapore. It had 20 cm leafes at a 50 cm stack. The I put it into my fish tank and the long stacks disaapeared when new leafes grew. I can take some pictures, if you are interested....

Ciao,

Sascha.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Sure,

Waiting your picture...

The variavility of the leaves is a problem to id them....
And you are telling my about a plant grew first time in woolrock and after in sumerged culture... so is normal your leaves would look differents.

I emailed to you some days ago about cordata....


----------



## Daphnis (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, here are the pics...

Sorry, they are quite bad, but my fish-tank is so filled with plants and this are only snapshots:









front








back








full plant

So, what do you think?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks like usteriana to me. I know, because I am the climax of evolution.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

wow xema,

i've got like 15 types but only three that you have posted...crazy isn't it? soo many...

there's like six more i'm dying to get. hudoroi, usteriana, affinis, willisi, balansae green and uenoi...

BTW, tokinensis is really hard to grow[too slow]. any pointers will be greatly apreeciated.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

stan, i think i've still got a small usteriana(or)aponogeton floating in my tank. I can pass it to you when you meet me the next time. Also an affinis rhziome if you want it. 

Willisii can be purchased easily.


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

man.. i too have plenty of varieties of crypts. But sadly i do not know what are the types that i have.. Sigh.. wish there is someone that can drop by and help me with the classification of the crypts...


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

lorba said:


> stan, i think i've still got a small usteriana(or)aponogeton floating in my tank. I can pass it to you when you meet me the next time. Also an affinis rhziome if you want it.
> 
> Willisii can be purchased easily.


great! thanks a heap roland...now...i have to find my way to singapore...i have friends in singapore maybe i will arrange something with them to collect from you... so there is a santa!


----------

